# Milwaukee Diamond Grit sawzal blades



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone else try these yet? I used the 9" blade today to cut 4" CI. Did three cuts with one blade, way faster than the regular grit blades. Just bought a few more online.:thumbsup:

Here's a little article about them:

Milwaukee, WI – Milwaukee Electric Tool Corporation introduces DIAMOND GRIT THE TORCH SAWZALL BLADES, designed for extended life and improved performance in cast iron. Featuring coarse industrial diamond grit embedded in high strength nickel allow braze, the new blades last up to 30X longer and cut up to 2X faster than traditional carbide grit blades. 
"Milwaukee diamond grit blades provide fast and straight cuts in abrasive materials like cast iron that are traditionally a struggle to cut accurately," says Erich Herman, Director Marketing Product Management for Milwaukee Electric Tool Corporation. "Current methods for cutting cast iron include carbide grit blades, abrasives, and pipe snap cutters. While each of these methods will eventually get the job done, the user does not generally get a quality cut, and there are potential accessibility issues." 
In addition to providing diamond grit for longer life, the new Torch Sawzall blades feature a 1" tall durable profile. This added height delivers straighter and cleaner cuts than the competition. The new blades are available in 9" for larger diameter cutting and 6" for more control on smaller diameter cutting. 
The Torch Sawzall blades with diamond grit technology also excel in cutting other hard and abrasive materials such as fiberglass, grade five porcelain tile, brick, ceramics, masonry, and plaster. 
_SOURCE: Milwaukee Electric Tool Corporation _


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i really like the diamond blade, saves alot of time, i think i pay about 16 bucks apeice for them, i pass it on to HO under misc. parts!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*16 bucks each!!!!*

for 16 bucks each, unless it is a mean tight situation

 I think I will use my trusty old cast iron cutter


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Master Mark said:


> for 16 bucks each, unless it is a mean tight situation
> 
> I think I will use my trusty old cast iron cutter



13 bucks each. Yes used the blade today in a very tight ceiling on a 30 foot run, had to cut it in thirds and it worked great. Not really worried about 13 bucks on a larger paying job. I don't mind paying for tools that make my job easier.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

yea the only time i use them is when i cant get the ci cutters on! to expensive to waste thats for sure!


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

13 bucks!!!!! you must be twisting your salesmans arm !!!!!!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

leak1 said:


> yea the only time i use them is when i cant get the ci cutters on! to expensive to waste thats for sure!



The blade sure came in handy today, no way in hell to get a ratchet cutter up there. Actually paying 13.95 for the 9". If you want the website let me know.:thumbsup:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

At thirteen bucks a blade you would be better of buying a Porta-Band, they cut cast iron like nothing.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

leak1 said:


> 13 bucks!!!!! you must be twisting your salesmans arm !!!!!!



Plus shipping!:laughing: Doesn't matter anyway, the customer pays for everything.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> At thirteen bucks a blade you would be better of buying a Porta-Band, they cut cast iron like nothing.



I could barely get a sawzal up there, how would I get that up in the hole?:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I haven't cut cast iron with a sawzall in years.

Got tired of buying them

Got tired of wasting them

Got tired of wasting time



Diamond blade angle grinder and I can cut out cast iron faster. 


There are fused carbide blades that are sold that work great, but still cut slow unless you can turn that blade cherry red when it is cutting, otherwise it's pointless.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Im with DB, I use an angle grinder on all my cast cuts just about, on remodels and repairs. usually one cut is all that is needed. The rest is done with a hammer and a lot of swinging, brought on by sexual frustration.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I love me the good old cast-iron snappers.:thumbup: But if they don't fit in a tight spot...I been using the sawzall with grit blades and it SUCKS! Way too hard. I will be trying the angle-grinder diamond blade idea next time!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

IMO the angel grinder with the diamond blade is WAY faster than a saws all. Damn, Pics or it didnt happen. I know.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Put a compressor on your truck and use an air powered parting tool, smaller and quicker than a grinder.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Im with DB, I use an angle grinder on all my cast cuts just about, on remodels and repairs. usually one cut is all that is needed. The rest is done with a hammer and a lot of swinging, brought on by sexual frustration.



Picture this, working in the basement of a store. Basement full of boxes of nice stuff. Working overhead cutting out a 30 foot run of 4" cast iron. The pipe is half full of crap. You wouldn't be swinging a hammer in this case and you wouldn't be using a grinder here either. The situation called for a clean cut, no mess. I was impressed with these new blades otherwise I wouldn't have brought it up. Took about three minutes per cut through 4" CI and no mess until I tipped one on it's side and the crap fell out on the floor!


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

service guy said:


> I love me the good old cast-iron snappers.:thumbup: But if they don't fit in a tight spot...I been using the sawzall with grit blades and it SUCKS! Way too hard. I will be trying the angle-grinder diamond blade idea next time!


I've used the grinder, be careful with the sparks. They're going all over the place.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ironranger said:


> Picture this, working in the basement of a store. Basement full of boxes of nice stuff. Working overhead cutting out a 30 foot run of 4" cast iron. The pipe is half full of crap. You wouldn't be swinging a hammer in this case and you wouldn't be using a grinder here either. The situation called for a clean cut, no mess. I was impressed with these new blades otherwise I wouldn't have brought it up. Took about three minutes per cut through 4" CI and no mess until I tipped one on it's side and the crap fell out on the floor!


We have no basments here. Most cast cuts around here are under a house in the crawlspace, or in the wall on a vent or S stack. But, you point is a valid one. either way you cut is, some poo will be flung, and dripped on said boxes.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Not all cast iron is created equal. Like plumbers.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I mostly use the snapper or a diamond blade in an angle grinder.

If I can't get at it with them then I probably would use a Lenox Gold Titanium tooth blade 12 or 14TPI cuts way faster than diamond or carbide grit.

If the Cast Iron is really tender I'll use a Lenox Diamond Blade.

I found some time ago Lenox makes good blades and Milwaukee makes good saws... :laughing:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

ironranger said:


> Picture this, working in the basement of a store. Basement full of boxes of nice stuff. Working overhead cutting out a 30 foot run of 4" cast iron. The pipe is half full of crap. You wouldn't be swinging a hammer in this case and you wouldn't be using a grinder here either. The situation called for a clean cut, no mess. I was impressed with these new blades otherwise I wouldn't have brought it up. Took about three minutes per cut through 4" CI and no mess until I tipped one on it's side and the crap fell out on the floor!


That's hilarious, because I have done that, too. Being so careful, not to make a mess, then tipping the poo pipe.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

ironranger said:


> I've used the grinder, be careful with the sparks. They're going all over the place.


 

*Rarely, does a diamond blade throw sparks when cutting cast iron.*


Only mild steel like galvanized does it throw sparks.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've been using the lennox brand ones for a little over a year now. They work great on tile and masonary. Cast iron is a slow cut but they do work. I prefer a cut-off saw for cast.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

:yes:


Redwood said:


> I mostly use the snapper or a diamond blade in an angle grinder.
> 
> If I can't get at it with them then I probably would use a Lenox Gold Titanium tooth blade 12 or 14TPI cuts way faster than diamond or carbide grit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I mostly use the snapper or a diamond blade in an angle grinder.
> 
> If I can't get at it with them then I probably would use a Lenox Gold Titanium tooth blade 12 or 14TPI cuts way faster than diamond or carbide grit.
> 
> ...


 I could've made this exact post. The good thing about angle grinder diamond blades is they have a pretty good life expectancy. Sawzalls have their place for cast though, but rarely for me due to price.


----------

